# Lightroom 6 (Perpetual) Issues after Install – For OS X  Users



## clee01l (Apr 24, 2015)

If you are a*n OS X user* and are having issues with the new Perpetual License version of the LR6 app *after* successfully installing , Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution. Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread.


----------



## daveybm (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi, just found this forum as I'm trying to improve my lightroom skills, anyway I downloaded and installed LR6 upgrade version to my iMac running OS X Yosemite 10.10.3 and so far it seems to be working fine except for the fact that when I try to access the help files all I get is the message "Safari can't find the server" Safari can't find the server "community.stage.corp.adobe.com"  Is anybody else having this problem? Thanks .

Dave


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Dave, welcome to the forum.

Yes, unfortunately that's a bug and is being addressed. In the meantime, you can use this link. Look to the left and you'll see that you can download the Lightroom CC/6 Help PDF.


----------



## daveybm (Apr 26, 2015)

OK, Thanks for that Jim.

Dave


----------



## drjeffrif (Apr 30, 2015)

*Having to re-install LR 6 whenever I go out of it*



clee01l said:


> If you are a*n OS X user* and are having issues with the new Perpetual License version of the LR6 app *after* successfully installing , Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution. Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread.




I have an IMac with Yosemite installed.  I have had LR 5 on it for the past 18 months and just purchased the standalone LR 6.  Whenever I get out of the application, it disappears from my port and I have to re-install every time.  I still have LR 5 on it.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 30, 2015)

drjeffrif Welcome to the forum.  I'll follow up later tonight when I have more time.  How are you starting Lightroom 6 each time  Do you have an icon in the Dock? (is it pointing to the LR6 app?) In the Apps folder, LR6 is installed in a sub folder named "Adobe Lightroom". LR5 is listed as a package named "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5.app" .  If you open the folder named "Adobe Lightroom, there is a package named Adobe Lightroom.app.  This is what you click on to run LR6.  How has what I have described differ from how you start LR?

One other thing, Have you updated to LR6.0.1?  Go to Lightroom Help and choose the Check for updates sub menu item.


----------



## DenisF (May 10, 2015)

I have been using LR5 for some months now since Apple abandoned Aperture. LR has always run smoothly with absolutely no problems. When LR6 came out I decided to upgrade. LR 6 has proved to be exceptionally unstable and crashes very often. It seems to not like me going to another photo until it has fully loaded including the small spinner at the bottom right. Sometimes it will crash just for the fun of it since I have done absolutely nothing. I have upgraded to LR 6.0.1 but no improvement. I  am really losing patience and am seriously thinking of abandoning LR6 and going back to LR5.7 which is at least stable but it makes me angry to have wasted a good chunk of money to buy a useless piece of programming. 
Contacting and getting any information out of Adobe is nearly impossible, all they seem interested in is selling their Cloud and renting out their program . Has anyone else been having the same problems and if so has anyone found a solution because getting help from Adobe seems pretty much impossible.
I have a 15 inch Macbook Pro mid 2010 2.53 GHz Intel Core i5 with 8 go of RAM and a 1.5 To HD and a NVIDA GeoForce GT 330M 256Mo graphics card.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 10, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

The first thing I suggest you try is to disable the "Use Graphics Processor" option on the Preferences>Performance tab, see if that improves things.


----------



## DenisF (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Jim, That seems to have done it…


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 10, 2015)

Good to hear. You might find this helpful as well: https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1828580


----------



## LRSIII (May 14, 2015)

I had a perpetual license for Lightroom 5.  I also had Adobe Creative Cloud, but that was only for Photoshop.  I did not download the Lightroom CC upgrade from Creative Cloud.

Today, I did an upgrade ($79) to get Lightroom 6, because I wanted the perpetual license.  The download file for Lightroom 6 is Lightroom_6_LS11.dmg, but when I installed it and opened the program it says Lightroom CC.  Is this normal?  I expected it to say Lightroom 6.  I also expected it to write over Lightroom 5, but it is installed as a separate program.

I also called Adobe subsequently and cancelled my Creative Cloud account (because I rarely used Photoshop CC), but that doesn't take effect until May 23.

When I open Lightroom>Help>System Info, it says Lightroom version: CC 2015.0.1.  I'm wondering whether I really have Lightroom 6 here.


----------



## erudolph (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi... I've upgraded from LR 5 to LR 6.  LR 6.0 is installed and working.  But when I go to Help -> Check for Updates, I'm told that my software is up-to-date even though a 6.01 update is available.  Also, when I download the 6.01 updater and try to install, I'm told that "Updates cannot be applied."  

I've spoken and chatted with support about this several times and they've had me change the permissions on the /library/applicationsupport/adobe folder and also had me create a new user with admin privileges and try to update from that user.  none of their solutions has worked.  

there's one other symptom worth mentioning: after starting LR, when i do a quick-slide-show, the background is the default of light gray with the image casting a drop shadow (I prefer a darker gray and no shadow and have changed that in the slideshow module).  In order to get my preferred settings, i need to enter the slideshow module each time i start LR - the preference isn't being remembered.

any thoughts much appreciated.


----------



## micolh (Jun 14, 2015)

I have a Mac Pro. Safari has alway given me problems. I now use Chrome as my browser. That has helped. Perhaps that is worth a shot. You can always delete if the problem persists. I like their new bookmarks folder.


----------



## Digital Finger (Jun 15, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> The first thing I suggest you try is to disable the "Use Graphics Processor" option on the Preferences>Performance tab, see if that improves things.



I've been having trouble with LR6 in that the target tool is jerky and/or unresponsive. Iv'e posted that eslewhere before I saw this thread but I'll try this suggestion as indeed my graphics processor was enabled

Fingers crossed


----------



## micolh (Jun 15, 2015)

*LR keeps failing.*



clee01l said:


> If you are a*n OS X user* and are having issues with the new Perpetual License version of the LR6 app *after* successfully installing , Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution. Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread.



When I first upgraded to the new Lightroom, the program would constantly shut down. I then disabled CPU and that solved the problem. I have a mid-2009 Macbook pro,4Ram. My son in law told me to upgrade the RAM to 8. I did that on Friday. Returned to Lightroom and unclicked the CPU option. To date no problem.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 15, 2015)

micolh said:


> When I first upgraded to the new Lightroom, the program would constantly shut down. I then disabled CPU and that solved the problem. I have a mid-2009 Macbook pro,4Ram. My son in law told me to upgrade the RAM to 8. I did that on Friday. Returned to Lightroom and unclicked the CPU option. To date no problem.


Welcome to the forum. I have a late 2012 rMBP with 8GB RAM. ( I think 8GB is a minimum that I would recommend for LR).  I found the the GPU performance boost was hurting more than helping LR6, so I have mine disabled still.


----------



## micolh (Jun 15, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum. I have a late 2012 rMBP with 8GB RAM. ( I think 8GB is a minimum that I would recommend for LR). I found the the GPU performance boost was hurting more than helping LR6, so I have mine disabled still.



I will relook at both options. I will say the upgrade to 8GM of RAM was money well spent.


----------



## Digital Finger (Jun 15, 2015)

disabling the GPU definitely helped- still not as smooth as LR5 but much better than was with the GPU enabled


----------



## AndyGarcia (Jun 17, 2015)

I have exactly the same problem and have given up using LR6 - I've gone back to LR5.7.  Like you I'm upset that I spent money on something that does not work.  Also every time I quit out of LR6 I have to re-instal - not acceptable.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 17, 2015)

AndyGarcia said:


> I have exactly the same problem and have given up using LR6 - I've gone back to LR5.7.  Like you I'm upset that I spent money on something that does not work.  Also every time I quit out of LR6 I have to re-instal - not acceptable.


Yesterday, Adobe released LR6.1 with some more bug fixes and to address stability issues.  Have you tried that?  Many people (i'm not one of them) purposely wait until the dot one release before upgrading.  Well here it is.  

Something to also point out.  Most people running OS X 10.10.x are not having the problems that you describe. This suggests strongly that there is something about your OS install that is different from everyone else. Have you tried to figure out what that might be and correct it?


----------



## AndyGarcia (Jun 17, 2015)

*LR6 and my Mac*



clee01l said:


> Yesterday, Adobe released LR6.1 with some more bug fixes and to address stability issues.  Have you tried that?  Many people (i'm not one of them) purposely wait until the dot one release before upgrading.  Well here it is.
> 
> Something to also point out.  Most people running OS X 10.10.x are not having the problems that you describe. This suggests strongly that there is something about your OS install that is different from everyone else. Have you tried to figure out what that might be and correct it?



Thanks for your response.  I'm about to fit a new hard drive to my Mac as my existing one is on the way out.  I don't know about the OS install as it was just a "standard" install but the H/D may be the problem.  The only question with that is that LR5.7 runs OK on the OS and H/D.  We'll see once I've got the new one up and running.


----------



## Digital Finger (Jun 17, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Yesterday, Adobe released LR6.1 with some more bug fixes and to address stability issues.  Have you tried that?  Many people (i'm not one of them) purposely wait until the dot one release before upgrading.  Well here it is.
> 
> Something to also point out.  Most people running OS X 10.10.x are not having the problems that you describe. This suggests strongly that there is something about your OS install that is different from everyone else. Have you tried to figure out what that might be and correct it?



The ONLY problem I have with ANYTHING is this  and troubleshooting my OS ti thatn extent is both over my head  and more time consuming than I can take. Im not upgrading because everything else works fine including  my most important RIP so messing with the OS just isn't a realistic option for me


----------



## lepremier (Jun 22, 2015)

I read that LR6.1 is available but when, from within LR, I go to Help/Updates it shows that my version 6.0 is up to date......?


----------



## lepremier (Jun 22, 2015)

I've just been looking through the Adobe forum as well and see that updates are NOT available for the LR6 (Perpetual) version....do I understand this correctly? 
Having just written this I've read another forum message which confuses me even more. It relates to a LR6.1 Perpetual update....so is it possible to update to 6.1 or not and if so why is it not possible from within LR...Help/Updates?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes, there is an update for the perpetual license version of LR6, to LR 6.1. You can get the download from here.

The reason for the confusion is that the perpetual license version will not receive any new features (such as the DeHaze feature which the LRCC users have received in their 6.1 update), but will still get the update as it contains bug fixes and new camera/lens support. I think that perhaps some users don't quite understand that there is in fact only one actual program that both LRCC and LR6 users receive, but the different licensing methods are used to trigger a different response within the UI. So all users, no matter what license type, will continue to get the updates.....though they may have a different effect, depending on the license type.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 24, 2015)

If you are a*n OS X user* and are having issues with the new Perpetual License version of the LR6 app *after* successfully installing , Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution. Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread.


----------



## lepremier (Jun 22, 2015)

Doesn't work for me unfortunately, comes up with ........
Lightroom CC/6 update – June 2015
Update is not applicable. Error Code: U44M2P28

The update starts runnung but stops after about 2% withe above message. This is the same for both 6.0.1 and 6.1


----------



## lepremier (Jun 22, 2015)

Ok, panic over. I reluctantly decided to uninstall and reinstall LR6.0, although I always have a fear of the worst happening! Anyway after reinstallation, the Updates facility from within LR worked right away and installed 6.1 without any problems.
Thanks Jim for looking at it anyway......


----------



## Jack Henry (Jun 23, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yes, there is an update for the perpetual license version of LR6, to LR 6.1. You can get the download from here.
> 
> The reason for the confusion is that the perpetual license version will not receive any new features (such as the DeHaze feature which the LRCC users have received in their 6.1 update), but will still get the update as it contains bug fixes and new camera/lens support. I think that perhaps some users don't quite understand that there is in fact only one actual program that both LRCC and LR6 users receive, but the different licensing methods are used to trigger a different response within the UI. So all users, no matter what license type, will continue to get the updates.....though they may have a different effect, depending on the license type.



Wow, that's rude.

If, as you say, it's essentially the same program with just differing license type, how do they justify keeping new features from perpetual license users.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 23, 2015)

No, Jack....it really isn't "rude" at all. 

Why would perpetual license users expect to get new features? It was made clear from the outset that LR6 perpetual would operate in the same way as all previous LR versions (updates containing bug fixes and camera/lens support), and that the subscription model (with its different payment system) would/could receive new features as well as the bug fixes etc.

See here for more details.


----------



## Jack Henry (Jun 23, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> No, Jack....it really isn't "rude" at all.
> 
> Why would perpetual license users expect to get new features? It was made clear from the outset that LR6 perpetual would operate in the same way as all previous LR versions (updates containing bug fixes and camera/lens support), and that the subscription model (with its different payment system) would/could receive new features as well as the bug fixes etc.
> 
> See here for more details.



Because you've said it's the same program as the CC version. And, if it is indeed the same program (except for the licensing), what possible good reason could Adobe have to stop perpetual license holders having the same functions? Except as a nefarious way of forcing you to move to the CC version?

If it is the same program (as you've stated), then Adobe are making more work for themselves by holding some features back from one version. And at the same time, alienating even more users.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 23, 2015)

Jack Henry said:


> Because you've said it's the same program as the CC version. And, if it is indeed the same program (except for the licensing), what possible good reason could Adobe have to stop perpetual license holders having the same functions? Except as a nefarious way of forcing you to move to the CC version?...


Perpetual licenses holder pay for a set of features at the time a version is released.  When you bought the 6.0 upgrade, you got Panorama & HDR as new features.  Whether the release is 6.0 or 6.1 or 6.5 you still have all of the features that you have paid for.  Subscription holders pay a monthly fee to get the latest feature set.  Perpetual licensees will have to wait for the next Upgrade.  Do you want to pay another $79 to get the added features in 6.1 so soon after paying $79 to upgrade from 5.7 to 6.0? 
There is nothing nefarious about what Adobe is doing . Not having to wait 15-18 months for new features is an incentive to become a subscriber.  This is a natural occurrence in a free capitalist market.  You as a consumer have a choice too.  You can use the product as offered or you don't.

There is no additional difficulty in the code to separate features by license. A simple IF then ELSE statement in the code determines which function get executed and which get bypassed. The App already has IF then ELSE statements to handle various screen resolutions or Windows vs OS X. They used to have code that operated differently for 32 bit vs 64 bit operating systems. This 32 bit vs 64 bit code has now been removed. There are IF statements inherent in the code that do different things based upon a user response (mouse clicks).  Well one of those responses is to buy a perpetual license or a subscription.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 23, 2015)

I don't understand your point. Why would it make any difference if they maintained two slightly divergent programs? How they choose to deliver the two differently licensed (and differently paid for) "versions" seems immaterial (but quite sensible) to me. 

At the end of the day you get exactly what you pay for, which was clearly stated from the outset, and there's nothing "nefarious" about that at all. Are Adobe wanting you to move to subscription? Of course they are, but they're not forcing you to transfer, if you want to stay with a perpetual license then you can....so what's the big deal?

And I'm just about done with discussing this issue here.....if you can't see, or choose not to see, why things are as they are, then I suggest you take up the issue directly with Adobe on one of their forums.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 23, 2015)

Jack Henry said:


> Because you've said it's the same program as the CC version. And, if it is indeed the same program (except for the licensing), what possible good reason could Adobe have to stop perpetual license holders having the same functions? Except as a nefarious way of forcing you to move to the CC version?
> 
> If it is the same program (as you've stated), then Adobe are making more work for themselves by holding some features back from one version. And at the same time, alienating even more users.



Hi Jack,

Yes it does seem to make extra work for themselves, however, this seems to be mandated by external regulations not a decision by Adobe to be difficult. Victoria alludes to this in her post for the announcement of the latest release. 

From: What’s new in Lightroom CC 2015.1 and Lightroom 6.1?



> These features aren’t available in the perpetual Lightroom 6 version (due to revenue recognition laws – don’t ask me, I’m not an accountant!),



Also as Jim as stated this fact, though not the reason, has been explained by Adobe since the announcement of that there would be two versions or Lightroom. I think that this is the first time the products have diverged so it could as a surprise if someone has not been paying close attention to the details of all the announcements.

-louie


----------



## Jack Henry (Jun 24, 2015)

I understand all of that. 

But what this particular release seems like (remember it only been a two months) is '...let's release an early version, and then right away, stick it to the perpetual users with a big improvement that they can't get'.... That'll teach them.

I could fully accept this 'upgrade' if it came in a normal cycle of change like 4 to 5 or 5 to 6 or 6 to 7. 

But this is only 6.1 (historically dot releases are a bug fix). And that is what I have the issue with.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 25, 2015)

I can understand how it could feel that way, but they'd already pushed the main release waaaaaaay back and this new feature still wasn't finished in time.  Rather than making everyone wait another year or two, they released it to subscribers.  New features has always been one of the major selling points for the subscription, so it's not like they hid anything.


----------



## Leuvenaar230 (Jun 27, 2015)

lepremier said:


> Ok, panic over. I reluctantly decided to uninstall and reinstall LR6.0, although I always have a fear of the worst happening! Anyway after reinstallation, the Updates facility from within LR worked right away and installed 6.1 without any problems.
> Thanks Jim for looking at it anyway......



I had the same problem, and I didn't dare to reinstall LR, but finally i gave it a try, and voilà it worked like a dream afterwards! Me happy! Great forum


----------



## weiphotoarts (Jun 27, 2015)

lepremier said:


> Ok, panic over. I reluctantly decided to uninstall and reinstall LR6.0, although I always have a fear of the worst happening! Anyway after reinstallation, the Updates facility from within LR worked right away and installed 6.1 without any problems.
> Thanks Jim for looking at it anyway......




Thanks to erudolph, Jim Meyer & lepremier for bringing up this pesky problem. I had this, too. And after 2 unsuccessful tries at Adobe Support, I came across your discussions. Yes, Uninstall and reinstall worked to bring up the LR6.1 update. Adobe hasn't got this ungrading right, yet for all LR6.0 Desktop users. Anyways, I appreciate your help.


----------



## Digital Finger (Jun 27, 2015)

Digital Finger said:


> The ONLY problem I have with ANYTHING is this  and troubleshooting my OS ti thatn extent is both over my head  and more time consuming than I can take. Im not upgrading because everything else works fine including  my most important RIP so messing with the OS just isn't a realistic option for me



ps- is the suggestion then that LR6 only actually supports mac os 10.10? I don't suppose that is  the case but just thought Id better check


----------



## zazzo55 (Apr 22, 2017)

this is  ROCK AND HARD PLACE issue.. i'm running 10.9.5, and stuck at LR6.1.1, on an IMAC, i have avoided upgrading my mac because of legacy programs which i will probably not be able to use in a new operating system.. i have in hand 10.10.5 that is yosemity i believe... the issue pushing this right now is the pending purchase of a Canon 5D IV, as you can guess the camera profile is not available without CR9. So, i've downloaded the installer for CR9.1 only to find that the CR in LR6.1 doesn't upgrade... long story in know.. so i see creating my own camera profile and add it to my copy of LR or, upgrading the OS to something higher and then upgrade LR to 6.6  can you see anything that may be helpful in making that decision.. or possible something i have overlooked.. please comment.

thanks,, brian


----------



## zazzo55 (Apr 22, 2017)

the karma from the group may have solved my dilema.. 10.11 is still being used and by at least on chap running LR 6.9, i guess that the answer is upgrade to OS 10.11, do you see other options?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 22, 2017)

zazzo55 said:


> the karma from the group may have solved my dilema.. 10.11 is still being used and by at least on chap running LR 6.9, i guess that the answer is upgrade to OS 10.11, do you see other options?


Welcome to the forum. I think your legacy apps might by now have updates than overcome any incompatibilities with MacOS.   I would upgrade to Mac OS   And then LR6.10.  If you find there are apps that won't run in MacOS and can't update4d, I would consider either a dual boot into a compatible OS X version or Running the old OS X and apps in a Virtual Machine like VMWare Fusion.   You should not let out of date apps hold you back.


----------

